# Hyper Otocinclus?



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought two Otos two days ago and one of them is very hyper- he doesn't seem to be able to sit still for very long. He was active at the store, so I'm not sure if this is just part of his natural personality or if there's something bothering him. His tail is ragged, but I haven't been able to get a good look at it, so I'm not sure what to do about it. So far, I'm just trying to leave the tank alone so they can adjust to my water conditions.

I know you're supposed to keep Otos in groups, but there were only two in the store. Right now they're both in a large Kritter Keeper quarantine tank filled with some Java Moss, river rocks, heater, airline (no airstone), and a plastic container covered with greenspot algae. There are also 9 Ghost Shrimp in the tank. So far, all the food (algae wafers) I've given them has gone uneaten and they've been avoiding the plastic container with the algae on it.

Is it normal for some Otos to be this restless? And is there anything I can do to encourage them to eat or treat the ragged tail (without knowing what's wrong with it)?


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 3 otos they behave differently depending on many variables - time of day - Mine are very active or asleep depending on the time of day(they seem to go in cycles they sleep very little but you can find them resting quite often) also depends on the amount of food or perceived food - mine don't eat algae wafers either. If they are looking for something that you don't have in the tank then they will likely be swimming very frequently attaching to differnet places which may make them seem hyper but really he's is just on a food search. Also I wouldn't treat the tail until you know what the issue is. It may just be bad water quality at the LFS or since they are wild caught could be transport damage I recently had a cardinal grow his entire tail fin back in about 2 weeks. Its kind of funny how things work we grew so attached to him because we could recognize him as "the tailess one" and make sure he was eating etc. now that its grown back he blends right in and we can't tell where he is lol.

Also a good oto health guide is to check there little bellies when they are sucked up against the glass if his belly is bulging or atleast full - he's doing fine - if it looks concave or thin I would blanche some zuchinni and put it in the tank(it will still take him a couple days to recognize this as food). If oto's can't find the food they are searching for they can be a bit picky so be prepared to adapt. 

ALso try the following website - thats where I get my oto know how

http://otocinclus.com/


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Let him settle in. Otos are very shy/sensitive. Especially to new surroundings. If you have high lighting that could be causing him stress. That is normal behavior but it is stress related. Mine do that everything i maintenance the tank.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Fishly said:


> I bought two Otos two days ago and one of them is very hyper- he doesn't seem to be able to sit still for very long.


I have one like that. Personally I think he's just crazy, but he seems to be happy. Yesterday, all five of my Ottos, added just a week ago, discovered each other and schooled for at least two hours. They were pretty cool to watch.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

i love it when ottos school together. I have 2 that are super hyper and 4 lazy ones. Most of the time i think they're dead since i hardly see them.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help, guys. I didn't have any zucchini, but I put some blanched spinach in the tank and that did the trick- everybody is eating now. I'm just going to keep an eye on that tail. Hopefully it'll clear up on its own.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

How are you oto's faring?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

After spending 30 minutes trying to catch my oto to move him to my other tank, I just gave up. I have never seen a fish move so fast before.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> How are you oto's faring?


They're both doing very well. The ragged tail cleared up on its own, and everybody (Otos, shrimp, and snails) loves the blanched spinach. I have some dried seaweed that none of my other fish will eat, so yesterday I tried giving some to them. I'm not sure if they ate it or not, but I hope they did. That stuff was expensive.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to hear everybody is doing well!


----------

